# Inpatient Coding - I am an outpatient coder



## jifnif (May 7, 2009)

Hi, I am an outpatient coder w/ CPC credentials.  I am interviewing for an inpatient coding position and will need to test accordingly.  I would like anyone who might be able to help me w/ the differences in coding inpatient vs outpaitient (physician).  Are there any mock tests w/ answers out there?  I am in deparate need of a job and would like to do the best I can on the test to get the job.  Please help w/ any advice.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 7, 2009)

*Physician coding*

If I understand your post correctly you are applying for a job coding for hospitalists (or some physician who has a lot of patient in hospital).

There really is no difference *except* the E&M codes you'll use. 

Study the E&M section of CPT for Hospital Admission; Hospital Observation; Discharge Management; Inpatient Consultation; Emergency Room; and Critical Care (including Pediatric & NICU if you'll be involved in that).

There may be some procedures you don't usually see in an office - intubation, chest tubes, arterial or central lines.  If you run into these, don't forget your -25 modifier on the E/M service.

Also, remember that for Xrays and such you'll be coding ONLY the professional compnent (the hospital will code the technical component).

Take a deep breath. You have experience. You have the CPC. You'll do fine.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jifnif (May 7, 2009)

The job is actually for inpatient charges for a hospital.  I am already freaking out b/c I don't know surgical very well or E/M.  For hospital inpatient is it CPT and ICD-9?  I am feeling really dumb just about now!


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 7, 2009)

*HOSPITAL coding*

Hospital coding is definitely different from physician coding. And I cannot help you as I have NO experience with that. 

Try posting you query under MEDICAL CODING - General Discussion and title it "help w/ hospital coding."  You might get a better response.

Sorry I can't be more help

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## coder21 (May 7, 2009)

With the inpatient you will use the ICD-9 with 3 volume.  For the procedure you will code with the ICD-9 procedure codes.  You can also code rule out dx unlike the physican side.  Just some tips that I have.  Sorry not much.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (May 7, 2009)

*Jifnif*

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Jen. I really hope you ace the interview and pre-employment test.


----------



## jifnif (May 8, 2009)

Kel, your the best!  You can just make my day better anytime!


----------



## 007CPC (May 12, 2009)

jifnif said:


> Hi, I am an outpatient coder w/ CPC credentials.  I am interviewing for an inpatient coding position and will need to test accordingly.  I would like anyone who might be able to help me w/ the differences in coding inpatient vs outpaitient (physician).  Are there any mock tests w/ answers out there?  I am in deparate need of a job and would like to do the best I can on the test to get the job.  Please help w/ any advice.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!





Hi jifnif,

In addition to what Mrs. Bartels said: If u about to take inpt competency test, remember standard code set used in facility will involve all three volumes of mainly ICD-9-CM versus level 1 AMA guidelines (but if you are involved with charges that could be false). Also, remember that a particular facility guideline override any manual guidelines. Being able to distinguish particular facility guidelines from manual guidelines is not only important, but kind of hard if you don’t know AHA guidelines by heart. But if you know AHA guidelines by heart u will look like a good coder if you can spot coding abnormalities compared to manual guidelines.

JoeytheShark


----------

